# Joke for Carl Trueman



## jogri17 (Aug 14, 2009)

Please go to facebook and join this group which say be devoted to Dr. Carl Trueman. The Goal is for have a good laugh and provide links to some of his writings which I greatly enjoy. No writer in the 21st century writes as well as he does in the Christian world so far with the exception of maybe Albert Mohler but Trueman is a far tougher (I guess that Presbyterian polity takes it toll eh)! So please join it and send invites to all those who enjoy reading him.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 14, 2009)

I just joined. Ya gotta love Carl!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 15, 2009)

Especially since he despises Facebook.


----------

